# Fahrrad-Montageständer für 25 



## BSChris (5. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit Jungs.
Schaut mal was ich günstiges gefunden habe.
Habe mir das teil gleich bestellt. Für den Preis denke ich kann man nichts falsch machen.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrrad-Ausstattung/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender

Gruß
Ich


----------



## sarnu (5. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier, du bist nicht der Erste:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539098


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (5. Oktober 2011)

sarnu schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, du bist nicht der Erste:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539098



Ohhh hehe bei mir war es zufall das ich den gefunden habe. habe über google gesucht und dann diesen hier irgendwann gefunden.
Naja ok nun bin ich halt 2er 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Deleted 161766 (5. Oktober 2011)

ahhh sehr gut, sowas such ich doch schon lange...


----------



## BSChris (5. Oktober 2011)

mad79 schrieb:


> ahhh sehr gut, sowas such ich doch schon lange...


Ist nen gutes teil...


----------



## Darth (7. Oktober 2011)

habs bestellt... müsste morgen da sein. mal gespannt wie stabil usw...

so, is da...
sehr stabil, viel metall, wackelt net und hält super. hätte mehr plastik erwartet. für den preis echt sehr gut.


----------

